# critical care



## sam_son  (Oct 24, 2008)

hai 
could any one clarify me, while we using 99291 & 99292 , if any separately identifying procedure is done we are using modifier 25 with 99291 , do we need to use/link modifier 25 again with 99292.
Regards
Samson


----------



## renifejn (Oct 25, 2008)

yes, you do


----------



## sam_son  (Oct 29, 2008)

thank you for your reply , could i get any documentation for this ?
regards 
samson


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm curious why you would need to use -25 on 99292 when you've already used it on 99291...


----------



## renifejn (Oct 30, 2008)

Some services are reported as add-on codes (99292), which describe work done in addition to primary procedures. Add-on codes are not stand-alone codes, and must always be reported with primary procedures. When correct coding indicates the use of a modifier is appropriate for the primary code, that modifier must be appended to both the primary code and add-on code.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 31, 2008)

Forgive me for asking...I have never heard of that before.  Can you please direct me to that guideline?


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Nov 1, 2008)

pls don't use -25 w/99292
-25 is added to 99291 & pls see crit care guidelines for which procedures are already bundled into the crit care E/M codes



renifejn said:


> Some services are reported as add-on codes (99292), which describe work done in addition to primary procedures. Add-on codes are not stand-alone codes, and must always be reported with primary procedures. When correct coding indicates the use of a modifier is appropriate for the primary code, that modifier must be appended to both the primary code and add-on code.


----------



## renifejn (Nov 1, 2008)

why not put it on 99292 as well?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Nov 4, 2008)

racheleporter said:


> pls don't use -25 w/99292
> -25 is added to 99291 & pls see crit care guidelines for which procedures are already bundled into the crit care E/M codes



THANK YOU RACHELE!!


----------



## sam_son  (Nov 6, 2008)

Hay guys
please give me a solution one saying to use and other saying not to use, please guide me
regards 
samson


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Nov 7, 2008)

Samson - you should not need a -25 on 99292.  That being said, some payers may require it because they like to create their own rules.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 7, 2008)

*We use -25 on 99292*

It may seem evident that you shouldn't need it, but the hard reality is that the carriers sometimes won't pay without it. 

We use the -25 on both the 99291 and 99292 when there's a separately identifiable procedure from the critical care, and we get paid.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## ptrautner (Nov 9, 2008)

I heard that Medicare won't typically pay for the 99292 anyway


----------

